# UQM Technologies introduces PowerPhase HD 250 high-voltage motor/controller system



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

UQM Technologies introduces PowerPhase HD 250 high-voltage motor/controller system... Newswire >


----------

